# Color Prediction?



## Dakieda (Mar 3, 2014)

Hello all. Ive been away from here for a while it seems, but have gotten back into keeping bettas again! YAY!

Anyways, I wanted to know what kind of color outcomes I would expect from these two betta? Information on tails would be good too. I may opt to find another female, in that event what would you suggest? Looking to get some interesting colors going, since the male ended up being an unexpected marble!

Male (Draco);









Female (Aster);


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

I would suggest another female. 
With color genetics betta scales have 3 layers of color, and some colors are dominant, so from this pair you'll get dark brown fish, then each scale will have a small layer of whitish blue iridescence (but you'll see the brown underneath) and red and blue fins with a little clear, and black eyes. 
Remember your girl is a CT, and not many people want half-Suns. Plus she isn't a halfmoon, so the spread would be delta tail at best, 
A
L bettas are beautiful, but these two would not make a show worthy betta. When breeding you need to have a goal in mind. What is that goal? Do you want brown white red blue wash fish? Do you wanna breed him to a white girl or a blue girl or an EE girl (do not breed to a short bodied girl since he doesn't have a long body) but there's nothing really wrong with his form, so make sure his wife has a perfect body shape too. (He has double tail genes in him but double tails have short bodies, so I don't reccomend continuing that)


----------



## sharkettelaw1 (Mar 6, 2013)

the offspring will share more or less the same color as the female. And yes, the male looks like he has double tail genes, but the female visibly doesn't. If he were being bred to actual double tail, it might be a problem.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Dakieda; when asking about color outcome, you need to be very specific on your goal. "Interesting", "amazing", these are very personal thus we can't give you specific advices.

One thing for sure, both your male and female are/carry multi color genetics. So you should end up with a rainbow of colors/color combos. Most should look more like the female. You will probably lose the male's color pattern.

DT x DT geno is okay. DT x DT can be safely bred for 1 generation.


----------



## Dakieda (Mar 3, 2014)

Alright. I have decided on a goal of more extreme marbles. I'd like to keep the males white coloration and maybe try for a diverse marble color pattern. I was thinking of trying to get "blue dalmation" looking fry. I'm unsure of finnage coloration as of yet


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Goal blue dalmation:
Tbh I haven't worked with dalmations. This is based on other people's spawns/experiences.

It is said that dal x dal doesn't produce many, if any, dals. It worke better if you breed a dal to a solid color.
Either get a blue dal (quite rare) or a regular orange/yellow dal and breed to a solid blue. Chose the dals with the most irids to continue your line until you achieve irid dals.

I'm not sure how marbles will affect dalmations. But to produce marbles, you'll only need one to be marbled - your male. So if you bred the above male to a regular yellow/orange dal, you should have both traits on fry. Inbreed these to continue your line. . . . . NOTE; I have never worked with dals. IMO breed a pair of dal marble F1. But breed dal marble to non dal marble F2. My reasoning; dal x dal does not produce dals. BUT if F1 dal were bred to F1 non dal, you might lose the trait. So it would be better to get the dal mutation fixed into your fry by breeding a pair of them. Then for the next generation breed a dal to a solid.

Avoid mixing solid tail types to CT. It would be better to breed solid fins to solid fins or CT to CT. Make sure the female has as wide a caudal spread as possible to ensure better caudal spread on fry, specially for CT.


----------

